# Reason for the bad fishing???



## icedperch (Jan 7, 2001)

Maybe its just me, but the fishing seems REALLY (!!!!!) slow this year. And its not just on one lake.

From reading the posts on this site all year it seems that fishing has been off all across the state. Do you guys agree?

What is everyone's favorite theory to explain it?

Sun spots, cold weather, Al Qaida...


----------



## smith kzoo (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes i agree this year has been extremely slow. Almost so bad i dont even want to bare the cold for two or three small fish that i have been catching. My only theory i have on this is the ice foze later, and we have a lot of snow on the ice compaired to last year even though i would think that would not have much to do with fish this bad. But maybe the snow is keeping sunlight out possibly making oxygen levels lower and fish not fieeding i dont know just a theory i brewed up in my mind well on the ice not catching a thing.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

I am having one of the best years ever! Sure there are days I can't buy a fish but then there have been plenty that were great.
I can't say the fishing has been off but, I have been off fishing and this is a good thing


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Been real slow up this way too.


----------



## icedperch (Jan 7, 2001)

Gamalot makes me think I should be in New York!

I wonder if thats too far to drive.....


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Probably too far to drive and deffinately not a good enough reason to come.
I did talk to some ice buddies and they too are having a terrible year. I think it is species related! I fish strictly for trout and this year has been the best so far. Most of my pals fish for pickerel, pearch and Crappies and they just are not finding the schools or the big pickerel or when they do find them they are either small fish or have lockjaw.
Down here there is very little preasure from fishing compared to what you have. In the northern part of the state on the big lakes I guess they do get alot of fishing preasure but this area is slow.
If I get to fish during the week, I almost always have the entire lake to myself or two or three others and thats it.
The trout have been very cooperative this year and only a few skunkings. Last year was pretty bad and only a few good fish were caught. I don't know the reason but like I said, No complaints here!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

The season started out good, but it has really slowed downed on my favorite gill lake. The fish are there, but they come up, check the bait out and leave. Have tried about every thing, but can't get them to bite. Hope they get hungry soon!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Me too Pete !!  ......Patch


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

No answers here either. I've fished 6 lakes in the area. (not many I know) But 3 of which have been heavy producers in the past. I've tried same times, methods, and baits, and at best I've had mediocre action this year. I don't get it at all. I've also tried _different_ times, baits, etc! Just a tough year I guess.

Sid


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, lake st.clair guys are having a great yewar, have only fished it once, and did good. Also had a desent day on kent, and did pretty good at houghton,. other than that, not so good year for me.Yeah, pete, you could've warned US before we got skunked there a couple weeks ago!!!!


----------



## Ice ice baby (Jan 12, 2004)

Been real slow for me, worst year ever!!!


----------



## walleyeman (Jan 6, 2003)

We were just talking about this on shore tonight, and what we have always found is that if the fish are not here than we have to go looking. We have found walleye in some strange spots just going and tring someplace different.
But back to your post, yes it seems like one of those years. Catch fish in the morning and not get a bite in the evening. Oh well if it were easy than it would be boring.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been having a great year. I did a lot of scouting and it paid off. Having a vex really helps to see how the fish react to your bait. Ended up catching fish tonight by using a minnow head on a tiny teardrop when they wouldn't take a full perch minnow.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

And here i thought i was the only one having no luck this year now i know why. Its going on all over!!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh ya one more thing thats why its called fishing and not catching


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"What is everyone's favorite theory to explain it?"

Well......

"When the moon is in the seventh house, and Jupiter aligns with Mars......" 

I'd say hippie residue.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Get an Aqua-View. It's not as slow as you think. I've seen lots of fish sometimes they just don't want what your offering. Then you know to try something new.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Your right Brian. Last nite my 2 buddies got no hits and suggested there were no fish there. While I was watching some walleye and a few perch swim by along with a musky. At least I was entertained while catching nothing.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Could it be due to the weather?There for awhile it seemed like it snowed every other day or so.Maybe with all of these fronts coming through it kind of give the fish a little lock jaw.Baromiter up and down,nothing steady.Could be a lot of things.....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Last year and this year, have been my 2 best years, EVER. The thing I learned the most is,,, where NOT to fish!! I just gave up on my "old haunts" that would produce fish,, "most" of the time. It wasn't worth it to spend a day, "hoping" the fish would turn on. And to be quite honest with ya, I wouldn't be doing half as good as I have been,, without this site. Thanks again, EVERYONE!


----------

